# Gluing smooth panel board to drywall



## TMT (Aug 31, 2005)

I have this job coming up that involves gluing smooth white 4 * 8 panel boards to drywall. Its at a daycare and will be installed sitting on top the base 4 feet high horizontal around the room. I'll be using Pl construction adhesive to attach the panels to the drywall no nails. The walls have all metal studs. 

My question is how long do you think before I can move on to the next panel, I hope I dont have to brace it somehow or have to babysit it for an hour. The panels have that smooth i believe masonite back. After I dab some adhesive on the panel I think I should run a 3/16 notched trowel on each of the dabs of PL to flatten it down, what do you guys think. 

Well anyway I hope I've explained the details of the job enough so you get the picture. Got around 36 sheets of these panels to install in 3 different rooms along with top caps, dividers and inside and outside corners.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

TMT, fill out your profile completely, and introduce yourself to the guys on the intro page. You might want to try a few test adhesives, notched trowel is the way to go (full coverage) is a must, Vinyle cove base adhesive might work well, a little blue tape along the top edge will help. scuffing up the sheetrock is also a good idea. G


----------



## TMT (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks genecarp for the reply. i was hoping not to apply adhesive to the whole sheet just around the edges and some in the field. I'll fill out my profile more also.


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

Are you running "J" track on top of the baseboard?
I have glued and stapled the "J" trackand glued the panels with cove base adhesive as Gene said. It spread easier and faster than construction adhesive. Set the panel in the track,put a squirt of hot glue at each top corner and in the middle a few inches down from the top of the panel and press. Roll a formica roller over the panel. Next panel please


----------



## TMT (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks for the reply Trim40. Never thought of using a hot glue gun. That would almost act as a clap of sorts would it not and it might also keep the panels from sliding down because I am setting them on top of rubber cove base. I don't want to be removing all that rubber base. 
Not sure what that "J" channel is. The panels are an 1/8 thick. Is that channel your talking about a little wider than 1/8 inch, if so I could run that all along the room so the bottom of the panels would sit in that. Thanks


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

Is it like a marlite panel? If it is they make end caps, inside outside corners and divider strips for it. Attaching the bottom end cap before you start gives it something to set in. Liquid nails makes a quick grab construction adhesive for gluing trim or paneling that works pretty good for stuff like this.

http://www.liquidnails.com/products/product.jsp?productId=55


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Along with the PL, how about 
a few dabs of this?
Damn close to instant grab.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

http://www.liquidnails.com/products/product.jsp?productId=26&gclid=CK-LsK_rxp0CFeRL5QodPCcHrA
I have done a boat load of FRP...and they have dividers, corner trim, and caps. You can buy all this at homedepot...in fact homedepot beats out all my suppliers price wise. 

http://www.marlite.com/designer-wall-systems/frp-trim-hardware.aspx


----------

